# Feeding without all the mess!



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I was at Petco pretending to look interested in something or other, and anyways this lady approached me and told me about Blue Buffalo. She asked what I fed and I said a raw fed diet. She looked at me and said well, you can feed this and not have to worry about the mess again! 

I mean when you feed raw, I would assume you don't mind getting a little dirty or you wouldn't go through the hassle right?

And then we were talking about my cats and I said one had sensitive stomach with many foods I would feed him and she told me to try science diet. I told her I would rather not due to all the corn, etc. She said well this science diet doesn't have that! She proceeded to take me to the science diet and show me the back of the bag. 

Now quickly scan that










Hmm I couldn't see anywhere where it said corn... until I saw "Maize" .__.

Really Science Diet? Really? 

Just like the ~powdered cellulose~ aka sawdust, and now ~maize~ aka corn

It caught me off guard! Sneaky!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sneaky indeed! :tinfoil3:


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Who would know what maize is? :shocked:It's very sneaky!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you not reply that I like a dog that does not produce a mess form his food!!!!!

after all at least 70 % of science diet is literally Poo


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, I saw the "maize" right a way and thought to myself what is she talking about it has corn in it quite underhanded on SD part shame on them.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not surprised. People are dumb. Hence why Hill's is able to put Maize on their labels, and have most of the population not know what it is, and simply assume it's fine. That being said, the people that feed Science Diet have no idea what their pets should be getting. There's no excuse anymore with the plethora of information out there.

These are the same people that would stare at a wall of food with a big sign on top saying "Dog Food" and go "Are these foods for dogs?"


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it's like saying "cellulose" instead of "sawdust" I guess, except maize is a little more understood word among the market. But very obviously meant to mislead people into thinking they aren't feeding their dogs corn.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And how about - when combined with animal protein. Looks like they mean with the chicken but I'll bet it's animal fat aka grease from restaurants or something.That is a very sneaky way of listing ingredients.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

As consumers become more educated, the pet food manufacturers must become more creative to hide the crap.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

maplewood said:


> As consumers become more educated, the pet food manufacturers must become more creative to hide the crap.


i wish i had your confidence that people are getting more educated. i live in my own little bubble and, of course, all good dogs go to heaven on a slab of raw beef.....

but when i venture out into the world and go to the supermarket, the pet store, even some of the boutiques.....i don't hear about raw so much.....and i don't see people buying all this grain free super kibble....

the sad truth, at least where i live, is they buy what they can afford.....even though i have over 600 friends in this state who belong to a co op and feed raw....

but when i consider the rest of the people, so many don't think about what they feed the family pet...and still buy the least expensive or whatever svengali the vet says....

i find it sad.

here i am, a year later, reading everything i can get my hands on....and it seems nothing's changed....except corn is now extruded and called maize : )


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

maplewood said:


> As *consumers become more educated*, the pet food manufacturers must become more creative to hide the crap.


:lol: this happens? In general consumers will buy what is strategically placed, vet recomended or just buy whatever and not care  don't forget all the pretty vegetables on the front of the bag!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Tobi said:


> :lol: this happens? In general consumers will buy what is strategically placed, vet recomended or just buy whatever and not care  don't forget all the pretty vegetables on the front of the bag!


I agree. I think Hill's is racing ahead of the curve so that by the time people catch on that corn isn't good they can say "Well for five years we've been using maize!" and they will all breath a sigh of relief and say "Thank goodness I trust Hills to do what's right for Max."... because i sure as hell have no idea about canine nutrition! (...and no desire to learn!)

...and then Hills will start looking for some other cheap filler in case people suddenly realize that their food still has corn in it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

instead of corn use cereale in their products :lol:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Wow, I saw the "maize" right a way and thought to myself what is she talking about it has corn in it quite underhanded on SD part shame on them.


Me too! I'm actually surprised that anyone wouldn't recognize maize as corn!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> You can always look at going down the raw feeding route. Rotties do just great on a pray model raw diets. And they are dead easy to get the poop all sorted out, I transitioned my pup at 10 w/o.
> 
> Personally I am not a fan of the commercial foods with grains in them and even if Eukanuba has no corn it is still loaded with Rice and Sorghum (an alternative to wheat).


From a message on the rotti forum. Hills ain't the only ones at it!!

Its a shame but true.

There are a couple of alternatives to wheat they can use all of which is still the same crap!!!!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Me too! I'm actually surprised that anyone wouldn't recognize maize as corn!



I was scanning first letters and couldn't find a "C" that is what I sorta meant.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would have pointed it out to her right there. "look, maize. Thats corn." Then see what kind of crazy excuse comes out!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I did, she said oh looky there it does.. well it still worked on my cat!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> I did, she said oh looky there it does.. well it still worked on my cat!


LOL! well, I guess if it worked for her!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I noticed Maize right away too....

But like you, people might just be looking for the word CORN and not realize anything else.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Wow, I saw the "maize" right a way and thought to myself what is she talking about it has corn in it quite underhanded on SD part shame on them.





pandaparade said:


> I was scanning first letters and couldn't find a "C" that is what I sorta meant.


 I just want to clarify that I was not referring to you when I use "She" I was referring to the clerk that was trying to sell you on SD,Sorry I should have made myself a little more clear


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I feel sorry for her cat.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Love getting the smug 'know it all' people with the cellulose is actually sawdust one!


----------

